# nWhat to call new kitten?



## MotherOfChickens (4 December 2016)

Picked up new tabby boy yesterday-he's really friendly, laid back but no shrinking violet 

I am stuck for a name-which isn't like me. Other cat is called Gizmo (OH named him).

Photo to follow soon.




*Poll results will not be legally binding-advisory only *


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 December 2016)

Poor photo of when he just for home yesterday-will get better ones (also Gizmo, so he's not left out)


----------



## PorkChop (4 December 2016)

Absolutely has to be Stripe!

I had a Gizmo and a Stripe


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 December 2016)

We had a Mogwi.  Gizmo is lovely too.

There better be LOADS of pics tomorrow please!


----------



## duckling (5 December 2016)

Gadget? Or George? Gordie?
I like a bit of alliteration with pet names!


----------



## pixie27 (5 December 2016)

Ahhhh so cute. Went with Stripe, following OH's rule that you must be able to add 'iiiieeeee' to the end of any cat's name


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 December 2016)

pixie27 said:



			Ahhhh so cute. Went with Stripe, following OH's rule that you must be able to add 'iiiieeeee' to the end of any cat's name 

Click to expand...

aaahhh, noo-you're as bad as my mum. My first cat was called Tiberius (after the emperor, not James T Kirk) and she used to call him Tibby! Tibby fgs!   

The other cat's have had 'o' sounds on the ends of their names. To this end and because its on the forefront on here-and on FB, Marlowe is currently in the lead (and my fave!  ).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2016)

in case anyone cares  we went with Marlowe for a bit, then Stripe. But he's ended up as Groot-possibly a bit influenced by the latest trailer and Baby Groots kamikaze take on life. He's a great kitten-he and Gizmo are getting on really well.


----------



## chestnut cob (14 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			aaahhh, noo-you're as bad as my mum. My first cat was called Tiberius (after the emperor, not James T Kirk) and she used to call him Tibby! Tibby fgs!  

Click to expand...

My OH wants to call our baby Tiberius!! :-0 After James T Kirk.... He keeps calling the bump Tibbers in an effort to make it stick.  I'm not having it, lol!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			My OH wants to call our baby Tiberius!! :-0 After James T Kirk.... He keeps calling the bump Tibbers in an effort to make it stick.  I'm not having it, lol!!!
		
Click to expand...

buahahahaha-need to tell my OH lol-before I told him otherwise he thought I was totally cool calling my cat Captain Kirk's middle name 

what if bump is a girl-Tiberia?


----------



## chestnut cob (14 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			buahahahaha-need to tell my OH lol-before I told him otherwise he thought I was totally cool calling my cat Captain Kirk's middle name 

what if bump is a girl-Tiberia? 

Click to expand...

Oh, don't!!  We actually have loads of girl's names but really struggling with boy's names.  OH's contributions so far.... Tiberius. James. Jean-Luc.  Leonard.  I, on the otherhand, like Angus!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2016)

Angus is a top name! 

could I tentatively suggest one though?


























Star Lord


----------



## chestnut cob (14 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Angus is a top name! 

could I tentatively suggest one though?

Star Lord 

Click to expand...

MOC!!!  you are worse than the OH!  His initial suggestion was.... Batman.  Yes, Batman.

You could call the cat Star Lord??!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			MOC!!!  you are worse than the OH!  His initial suggestion was.... Batman.  Yes, Batman.

You could call the cat Star Lord??!
		
Click to expand...

yes, kind of wish I'd thought of it sooner! will see what OH says-its alright for him though-he's not the one who has to take him to vets etc 

If I had a son I would call him Star Lord.definitely. suggest it to your OH!


----------



## chestnut cob (14 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			yes, kind of wish I'd thought of it sooner! will see what OH says-its alright for him though-he's not the one who has to take him to vets etc 

If I had a son I would call him Star Lord.definitely. suggest it to your OH!
		
Click to expand...

If I ever get another horse I would call him Star Lord.  How awesome would that sound when you get going on the XC and the commentator is talking about you as you're galloping round?!

I am not suggesting that to OH because he would agree!  I might let him have Tiberius as a middle name for a boy, but def not first name.  I am v much hoping we have a girl LOL!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 December 2016)

I might send him a friend request on FB...


----------

